# Psychic medium/clairvoyants



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

I decided to make an appointment to see a local psychic in about 10 days time and was wondering if anyone here has seen one before?


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

I think her first name is Liz, that`s all i know, she`s from burton on trent, my appointment is in a shop called spellbound which is in nuneaton where i live.


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

I had a conversation with the nice lady who runs the shop and she had a reading with her and apparently she`s pretty accurate, so i`m very interested to see what my experience might be.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> I do believe a few psychics but not most of them


Same here.

Psychic ability is real but there are so many phonies doing readings that I am very skeptical. One told me once that I was entering a "golden period" and then later warned me about possibly having problems with my lungs in the future. This was only one of two I have seen in a period of years. I won't be seeing one again for sure.

I'd just be careful and not spend too much money on them.

It's best to develop your own innate psychic abilities. You could get into using a pendulum or dowsing rods or the I-Ching or Tarot to find answers.


----------



## melanieup (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with everyone else.

Some psychics are genuine but an awful lot of them are fake too.

You need to be careful when you choose a reader. I personally would only ever see or speak to a psychic reader who has been recommended to me by someone I know/trust. Or through word of mouth.

It is easy to become addicted to these, especially if they tell you what you want to hear so take everything with a pinch of salt.

If you are near Manchester UK I can recommend an excellent lady (just ask!), but if not I can recommend a phone line reader Alice at http://www.wishingmoon.com/ was quite good too.

Good luck


----------

